# The Old Fogie Horse Contest :)



## AngieLee (Feb 20, 2011)

Everybody loves the elderly members of the horse family! so why not show the old Fogies off!! This is the Old Fogie horse contest 

RULES:

1)must be your picture. not off the internet

2) must state horses name and age. (if you know the breed you can tell us aswell, but its not a requirment)

3)you must state which catagory your entering your old horse into!(catagories states below).

4)ONE picture per catagory, but you can enter the same horse in all the catagories if you wish.

5)deadline is July 1st

CATAGORIES:

A)Youngest looking old fogie
B) oldest looking old fogie
C) most active old fogie
D)Laziest old fogie
E)most amazing Old Fogie (many older horses have touched diffrent people in so many special ways! weather there a lesson horse, Theraputic horse or just one of those amazing horses who changes the lives of everyone they know. you MUST state why your horse fits this catagory! and the winner of this catagorie will be judged on the reason you give aswell as there picture )






And, even though i cant enter my own contest. i thought i'd share with you a few of my old fogie friends 

Micheal (mikey) 24 yr old thoroughbred

















Misty 24 years old









And sunny! 20...something year pony. he's a mystery age! nobody really knows, we can only take estimated guesses lol










Okay! have fun guys!!!!!!

(p.s. i dont even know if "fogie" is a real word so i didnt know if its spelt with a "y" or an "ie", so i went with "ie" lol)


----------



## Sophie19 (Apr 13, 2009)

Fun contest! I don't think my guy is old enough but I am excited to see some lovely old ladies and gents.


----------



## Marlea Warlea (Apr 27, 2010)

Im going to my nan and pa's in a weekor two so i'll take piccies of buddy 


These piccies are of casper. He was 28 although I thought he was 16 when we bought him, the people we bought him off drugged him and i had a few terrible accidents from him. When I found out he WAS 28, I just went out to check on him every day... one day I was playing in the areana with my friend when there was a loud banging noise from his paddock. We ran in and he was kicking the loosebox with his front hooves. I rang mum on my mobile and she said he probably just needed a change of scenery, so we took him into the next paddock without a loosebox and he kicked the gate with his front hooves too. Then he would lie down and strugle to get back up. He continued like that fow a few days with me spending every waking minute with him. I had to go inside to have dinner and when i came back out... he had gone to heavan...



the pinto is fitzy, a riding pony at my old riding school hes twenty something 

1st pic is most active 2nd picture (is it possible to do kids and old froggies) 3rd pic is youngest looking


----------



## apachewhitesox (Dec 9, 2010)

Here is Pepper my 27 yr old appaloosa. The first picture is A)youngest looking old fogie, second picture C) most active old fogie, third picture D) laziest old fogie (haha she isn't really lazy just chillin)


----------



## AngieLee (Feb 20, 2011)

Sophie19 said:


> Fun contest! I don't think my guy is old enough but I am excited to see some lovely old ladies and gents.


Even if you know an old fogie and dont own one you can still enter!  just cant be a picture off the internet. 3 three old fogies i shared with you arn't mine. My boys 7. he's far far away from being an old fogie lol

Great pictures so far guys! Hope to see some more being enterd soon!!


----------



## BarefootBugsy (Dec 30, 2010)

Bugsy, 20yr old Connemara 
A) Youngest looking old fogie:









C) most active old fogie









D) laziest old fogie


----------



## AngieLee (Feb 20, 2011)

Bump. common guys i need more entries!


----------



## Iseul (Mar 8, 2010)

I'll enter as soon as I go back to the barn and get pictures.  We have three, Morgan mare, paint gelding, and an appy gelding..the latter is getting put down at the end of the summer though.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Endiku (Dec 6, 2010)

Great contest!
*Delriah - 49 year old QH mare.*










A)Youngest looking old fogie (this was at age 47)
C) most active old fogie









E)most amazing Old Fogie
I could literally write a novel about Delriah. At fourty nine years old, she's nearly doubled the average life expectancy of a moderately worked horse. She however, was in no way 'moderately' worked. From age three she had done just about everything a horse can do. With multiple world champion titles from her 3-10 year old years as a reining horse, to state championships and national titles in cutting and halter, you would think she was one of the many horses who break down early from overstraining their bodies. Not Del.
In her early twenties Delriah was 'retired' to local shows and extensive training sessions with young adults and teenagers who were learning the ins and out of rodeo. She competely sucessfully well into her thirties before being 'retired' again to a beginner/intermediate lessons. She was soon sold though due to having too much pep for the younger children. 

She moved from place to place for years, finally being given to our therepeudic farm to be used in our intermediate and advanced rider lessons. Having lost her papers years before, we were told and had no reason not to believe that she was in her mid twenties. She worked ten hours a week in lessons. Months after getting her, we were told by the vet that she looked far older than twenty, and after much reasearch, we recovered her documents and were astounded to find that she was in not her early twenties, but her late thirties! She was immediately brought down to only working with beginners, but became bored and mouthy. After much debating, we brought her back into full work.

It wasn't until last winter that we decided to fully retire her due to slight artheritis. She suddenly began to lose weight and would lie around for long periods of time, dull and lethargic except for during lessons. When seeing the others horses saddled up and ready, she would begin to pace and whinny, desperately wanting to go work too. And so, after talking with the vet and perscribing a low dose of medication for her joints, she was put back into work.

Now at almost fifty years old Delriah has been moved to our therapy program only, being required to carry a single autistic teenager once to twice a week through trails at a walk and slow jog. She loves her job although she often gets a bit too spunky and has to be calmed down. She has taught many of us how to ride and we cant imagine the farm without her.









D)Laziest old fogie
(winter coat! )










*Puddin'* unknown breed (we believe she might be appendix), 26-29 years old.

C) most active old fogie









A) youngest looking old fogie









D) laziest old fogie


----------



## SkyeAngel (Sep 8, 2010)

Loving the fogie action in here!!!

I miss my old fogie. She was amazing.

Her name was Skye. I don't know her exact age because she was a rescue, but my vet thought mid 30's so we'll call her 35.

Oldest looking old fogie (My poor girl!)


----------



## apachewhitesox (Dec 9, 2010)

She looked like a beautiful old girl ^^^ I love her ears!!


----------



## SkyeAngel (Sep 8, 2010)

apachewhitesox said:


> She looked like a beautiful old girl ^^^ I love her ears!!



Skye? Thank you. My mum always said they made her look like a donkey! lol. She did have a big head, but it was only because the rest of her was so skinny! She was a kind soul (with 'tude!), and the only reason I can still ride. ^^


----------



## HowClever (Feb 16, 2010)

All photos are of Kody, my 22 year old standardbred gelding.

Most active -










Youngest looking -










Most amazing -
Kody has been with us a little over 12 months now. Prior to us bringing him home he was living in a paddock with very little feed, no farrier work, no worming, no grooming for 6 months. His previous owner had committed suicide and unfortunately the property owners knew very little about the proper care of a horse. 

When I brought him home he was underweight, wormy and way, way, way overdue for the farrier. He was a pretty sorry sight.

He is now living out his retirement in my paddock. He is a good weight and sassy as can be. He's all the mares' favourite gelding (picture Hugh Hefner, but in horse form!). He's got an attitude, but is such a gentle old soul.


----------



## HorseyyGal (Jun 20, 2011)

Youngest looking Old Fogie, Jacob at 22years old  Traditionsl Irish Cob









Oldest looking old fogie, Seaboy at 22/23 years old. Irish sports horse.









Most active old fogie, Coolio at 26/27years old jumping 1m. Not 100% sure about breeding, but theres welsh & connemara in there :lol:


----------



## arashowjumper (Apr 28, 2011)

this is Jalpa my 23 yrs old Azteca Mare

A)Youngest looking old fogie







C) most active old fogie







E)most amazing Old Fogie 








Jalpa is very special she has been my horse since I was 4 that means for 20 yrs, she has been my best friend, pshyquietrist, my crying listener my everything.
my father died 3 yrs ago (today is his anyversary) i was in collage i had left Jalpa back in the farm, then i herd the news about my dad we were very close, he gave me jalpa as a christmas gift.
I hit depression quite bad, i almost quitted collage, and it was pretty bad i went to therapy but nothing helped, i couldnt dare to go to the farm that had been my dads dream.
one day i got a call from the horse keeper saying Jalpa was pretty bad, i called my brother, and told him to go, and load her in the truck and drive her to the horspital 3 hrs away, he called 30 mins latter she wouldnt stand up and load, i drove myself there cryng all the way 8 months has passed since my dad left. i didnt wanted to go back there but i had to .
i forced myself in and when she say me she standed up and load in the truck she had severe alminitis.
we took her to my brother barn and treat her for almost a year then she was fine. 
Jalpa make me realise life goes on she is what i have left from my father, she gave me the streinght to keep going and so i did, i decided to open a bording barn with show jumping lessons, all the kind from 8 under ride her, and she absolutelly love it. the kids have developed confidence in themselvfs most of them sit on her box and talk all the school problems, a lot call them best friend and draw things for her and hang it on the stall. they love ridding her, bradding her, and shawering her. she has teached treiught all her life more than 40 ppl to ride including me.
thats why she is so special


----------



## alltimelowx (Apr 24, 2010)

(if you are still taking entries)
Seamus, 26 years old, TB x connemara:
A - youngest looking 
D - laziest


----------

